# Making a Bezel 1940 Huffman lit rack



## John (Apr 4, 2013)

Making a Bezel 1940 Huffman lit rack


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is that the warm up before you do the whole rack! As usual looks great. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 4, 2013)

John, what lens are you using? The rack I have has a glass lens that might be from the bolt on accessory Seiss tail light and I think it is a little thicker around the base causing the bezel to not seat as far down as it should...I am curious if my lens is correct and if the bezel you made would fit better than what I have which I think is a repop too...


----------



## npence (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had the tail light lenses remade let me know if you need some. Great work John you alway amaze me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is child's play, for John..............


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> This is child's play, for John..............




You need to make it look easy when you are making parts for all the California movie stars.


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> John, what lens are you using? The rack I have has a glass lens that might be from the bolt on accessory Seiss tail light and I think it is a little thicker around the base causing the bezel to not seat as far down as it should...I am curious if my lens is correct and if the bezel you made would fit better than what I have which I think is a repop too...




Hey Dave,
I got my lens from Nate. The lens is exactly the same as the originals. The originals are plastic not glass. The new bezel and new lens fits the rack exactly as the originals did. 
If you want to do some trading I have the battery holder and switch also in plating.
Thanks, John
See you Sunday


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 5, 2013)

That Is what I thought...will need to get one of the lenses from Nate...thanks John, I will talk to ya Sunday...


----------

